# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2017

## Nem

2.1 klo 21.01
162 kuulutti ja näytti Helsingin yliopistolta Kulosaaren kuulutukset 2 asemaa jäljessä. Ennen Kulosaaren tuli Sörnäinen ja sen jälkeen oikea kuulutus.

----------


## Minä vain

Laiturien näytöillä näkyi Mellunmäestä kello 11.03 lähtevän junan määränpäänä Itäkeskus. Aikaisemmin näytöissä on aina näkynyt aikataulun mukainen määränpää, jos juna on päättynyt poikkeuksellisesti jollekin muulle asemalle.

----------


## Jolittn

M300-havaintoja: Matkustajaliikenteessä äsken ennen kymmentä ainakin M304, 307, 313, 314 sekä itselleni uutena 316.

----------


## kuukanko

12.1.2017

306 / M1

----------


## sm3

Olen myös huomannut että kerran keskustan suunnasta Itäkeskukseen saapuessa kuulutettiin että "Juna Vuosaareen lähtee tältä raiteelta hetken kuluttua" ja kun ovi avautuu niin tulee kuulutus että "Tämä juna jatkaa Mellunmäkeen". Asemilla oli aiemmin myös kuulutuksia oikeassa kohdassa seisomisesta mutta enää en ole kuullut.

M300 junia on todella paljon nyt liikkeellä ollut, ensin kesti kauan päästä kyytiin ensimmäisen kerran ja nyt pääsee useammin sen kun vanhemman junan kyytiin.

----------


## APH

M300-junissa on tosiaan parannettu kuulutuksia. Onkohan näitä parannuksia tulossa myös M100- ja M200-sarjoihin? Mainintojesi lisäksi pääteasemilla ilmoitetaan myös englanniksi "Terminus, please leave the train". Ja tällöinkin kun ovet on avattu, muistutetaan kolmella kielellä poistumaan junasta vielä kerran.

Sen huomion tein myös, että on ihan satunnaista ilmeisesti kaikissa junasarjoissa, muistuttaako Kampin kääntöraiteelle menevä juna kuulutuksen lopuksi että "seuraava juna Ruoholahteen lähtee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua". Mistä lie johtuu?

----------


## sm3

Niin ja yksi juttu kanssa, asemalla niin ainakin M300 näytöt kertovat pääteaseman, ja se vaihtuu seuraavaksi asemaksi hetken päästä kun juna lähtenyt. Hienoja systeemejä.

Tuo Ruoholahti kuulutus lienee samaa sarjaa kun tuo Itiksen kuulutus. Mutta ei tuo Itiksenkään tule joka kerta, varmaan vielä testivaiheessa?

----------


## Vainma

> M300-junissa on tosiaan parannettu kuulutuksia. Onkohan näitä parannuksia tulossa myös M100- ja M200-sarjoihin? Mainintojesi lisäksi pääteasemilla ilmoitetaan myös englanniksi "Terminus, please leave the train". Ja tällöinkin kun ovet on avattu, muistutetaan kolmella kielellä poistumaan junasta vielä kerran.
> 
> Sen huomion tein myös, että on ihan satunnaista ilmeisesti kaikissa junasarjoissa, muistuttaako Kampin kääntöraiteelle menevä juna kuulutuksen lopuksi että "seuraava juna Ruoholahteen lähtee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua". Mistä lie johtuu?


Saattaa olla, että 100- ja 200-sarjalaisten kuulutuslaitteet ovat sen verta vanhoja etteivät enää kykene automaattisesti toistamaan kuulutusta ovien avauduttua. Kuljettaja voi kuitenkin tarvittaessa infolaitteesta toistaa kuulutuksen.
Kamppiin tullessa automaattikuulutus kertoo seuraavan junan lähtevän Ruoholahteen vain, jos reitiksi on valittu MM-KP (Mellunmäen kääntöraide-Kampin kääntöraide)
Valittaessa reitiksi M2-KP (Mellunmäen lähtöraide-Kampin kääntöraide) Ruoholahteen opastava kuulutus jää pois.

----------


## Nem

> M300-junissa on tosiaan parannettu kuulutuksia. Onkohan näitä parannuksia tulossa myös M100- ja M200-sarjoihin? Mainintojesi lisäksi pääteasemilla ilmoitetaan myös englanniksi "Terminus, please leave the train". Ja tällöinkin kun ovet on avattu, muistutetaan kolmella kielellä poistumaan junasta vielä kerran


Miksi tuo kuulutus sanotaan sana kerrallaan?

----------


## MJG

> Miksi tuo kuulutus sanotaan sana kerrallaan?


Useimmat ihmiset pitäisivät kuulutusta Tplttelehrreaeamaviisenneus jossain määrin vaikeasti avautuvana. Siksi on tapana kuulutuksissa artikuloida sana kerrallaan, paitsi ranskankielisillä seuduilla.

----------


## MaZo

> Useimmat ihmiset pitäisivät kuulutusta Tplttelehrreaeamaviisenneus jossain määrin vaikeasti avautuvana. Siksi on tapana kuulutuksissa artikuloida sana kerrallaan, paitsi ranskankielisillä seuduilla.


Itse näkisin, että englanninkielinen kuulutus on suunnattu kaikille, jotka eivät ymmärrä suomea tai ruotsia (ei siis ainoastaan natiivienglantia puhuville). Tähän joukkoon kuuluu varsin paljon ihmisiä, joiden kielitaito on kovin rajallinen. Hidas ja selkeä artikulaatio on siis tärkeässä osassa, että kangertelevallakin englanninkielen taidolla ymmärretään mitä kuulutuksella haluttiin viestittää.

----------


## Jolittn

18.1. n. klo 9 metroliikenne jonkin aikaa kokonaan pysähdyksissä. Myllypuroon pysähtynyt M316 sai poikkeusluvan ajaa Itäkeskukseen. Seisaus ei ilmeisesti ollut pitkä, mutta Itiksessä pois jääneenä minulla ei ole tietoa kestosta tai syystä.

----------


## APH

HSL:n häiriötiedotteillakaan ei ole enää ollut tapana ilmoittaa metron häiriöistä.

----------


## PepeB

> 18.1. n. klo 9 metroliikenne jonkin aikaa kokonaan pysähdyksissä. Myllypuroon pysähtynyt M316 sai poikkeusluvan ajaa Itäkeskukseen. Seisaus ei ilmeisesti ollut pitkä, mutta Itiksessä pois jääneenä minulla ei ole tietoa kestosta tai syystä.


Reittiopas ei sanonut mitään, mutta M300:sten ohjaamojen hyvän eristyksen vuoksi kuului koko ensimmäiseen vaunuun aamulla metrossa  :Laughing:

----------


## MaZo

> Reittiopas ei sanonut mitään, mutta M300:sten ohjaamojen hyvän eristyksen vuoksi kuului koko ensimmäiseen vaunuun aamulla metrossa


Noudatetaan uutta, avoimemman tiedonvälityksen linjaa.  :Smile:

----------


## PepeB

> Noudatetaan uutta, avoimemman tiedonvälityksen linjaa.


Sitä täällä Suomessa kaivataankin!

----------


## Nem

23.1 15.45
311 siilitiellä

----------


## Jolittn

Kontulassa opasteiden uusiminen aloitettu. Läntisimmän sisäänkäynnin portaiden alapäässä uuden graafisen ilmeen mukaiset raideopasteet, joissa lukee Mellunmäki - Mellungsbacka (raide 1) sekä Tapiola/Matinkylä - Hagalund/Mattby (Raide 2). Toisin sanoen opasteet elävät jo kesää.  :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toisin sanoen opasteet elävät jo kesää.


Pisteet siitä, että edes joku asia on saatu valmiiksi.  :Laughing:

----------


## APH

28.1. 
Metroliikenne oli katki illalla Siilitiellä tapahtuneen henkilövahingon vuoksi. Mediassa ei mitään tietoa tapahtuneesta.

----------


## MaZo

> 28.1. 
> Metroliikenne oli katki illalla Siilitiellä tapahtuneen henkilövahingon vuoksi. Mediassa ei mitään tietoa tapahtuneesta.


Mitään yksityikohtia tietämättä voin vain todeta, että yleensä näissä on kyseessä itsemurhaus. Media välttää julistamasta näitä tapauksia, koska monasti tekijä juuri toivoo saavansa huomiota ja huomio taas innostaa muita potentiaalisia yrittäjiä tekemään perässä.

----------


## APH

> Mitään yksityikohtia tietämättä voin vain todeta, että yleensä näissä on kyseessä itsemurhaus. Media välttää julistamasta näitä tapauksia, koska monasti tekijä juuri toivoo saavansa huomiota ja huomio taas innostaa muita potentiaalisia yrittäjiä tekemään perässä.


Kuulostaa tosiaan järkevältä. Yleensä on tainnut siltikin olla muutaman virkkeen pituinen juttu ilman yksityiskohtia isoimmissa medioissa.

----------


## Nem

M300 sarjalainen koestusraiteella (numeroa en nähnyt) teki nopean ajosuunnan vaihdon  n 10sec

----------


## MaZo

> M300 sarjalainen koestusraiteella (numeroa en nähnyt) teki nopean ajosuunnan vaihdon  n 10sec


317 katsastuksessa

----------


## Jolittn

31.1. klo 18:49: M308 Kulosaaressa matkalla länteen. Linjakilpi joko puuttuu tai ei ollut päällä.

----------


## MaZo

> 31.1. klo 18:49: M308 Kulosaaressa matkalla länteen. Linjakilpi joko puuttuu tai ei ollut päällä.


Oliko etu- vai takapään kilpi? Toistaiseksi vain eteenpäin näyttävä kilpi on päällä.

----------


## Jolittn

> Oliko etu- vai takapään kilpi? Toistaiseksi vain eteenpäin näyttävä kilpi on päällä.


Mielestäni oli etupään; takakilvet eivät M300-sarjalaisissa tosiaan ole päällä. 

Olen metromatkojeni ratoksi seurannut M300-sarjan junien käyttöönottoa nyt syksyn ja talven ajan, niitä kun on näkynyt todella paljon ajossa varsinkin ruuhka-aikoina. Omien ja foorumin havaintojen perusteella 20 junan sarjasta käytössä olisivat nyt 301, 304, 305, 306, 307, 308, 309, 310, 311, 313, 314, 315 ja 316. Toisin sanoen vain 302, 303 (tämä taitaa olla kolarikorjattavana?), 312 ja 317-320 (näistä ensimmäinen lienee tulossa pian käyttöön jos kerran on ollut jo katsastettavana) odottavat vielä käyttöönottoa. Mistä lie johtuu 302:n ja 312:n puuttuminen "välistä"? Länsimetrossakin on kaiketi koeajettu linjaliikenteessä olevilla junilla.

----------


## MaZo

> Mielestäni oli etupään; takakilvet eivät M300-sarjalaisissa tosiaan ole päällä.


Varmistetaan, että näytöt toimii ja korjataan, jos ei toimi.




> Olen metromatkojeni ratoksi seurannut M300-sarjan junien käyttöönottoa nyt syksyn ja talven ajan, niitä kun on näkynyt todella paljon ajossa varsinkin ruuhka-aikoina. Omien ja foorumin havaintojen perusteella 20 junan sarjasta käytössä olisivat nyt 301, 304, 305, 306, 307, 308, 309, 310, 311, 313, 314, 315 ja 316. Toisin sanoen vain 302, 303 (tämä taitaa olla kolarikorjattavana?), 312 ja 317-320 (näistä ensimmäinen lienee tulossa pian käyttöön jos kerran on ollut jo katsastettavana) odottavat vielä käyttöönottoa. Mistä lie johtuu 302:n ja 312:n puuttuminen "välistä"? Länsimetrossakin on kaiketi koeajettu linjaliikenteessä olevilla junilla.


Ihan oikein tuo käyttöönotettujen lista. Käyttöönottojärjestys on monien tekijöiden summa ja voi vaikuttaa melko satunnaiselta. Esimerkiksi linjakilpien ja HKL:n omien varusteiden asennusjärjestys on vaikuttanut tähän, mutta myös muut muutostyöt. Asennuksia ja töitä on tehty osittain siinä järjestyksessä, johon junat ovat hallissa sattuneet osumaan.

Kolarikorjauksia odottavat 302 (Itäkeskus) ja 303 (Koivusaari) eivät luonnollisesti ole päässeet vielä käyttöön. Takuunalaisten junien korjaaminen siten, että takuuta voidaan jatkaa vaatii huolellista valmistelua ja suunnittelua. Korien mekaaninen korjaus on helppoa, mutta kaapelointien ym. uusiminen testauksineen on työlästä jo suunnittelunkin kannalta.

Tässä vielä järjestyksessä junien ensimmäiset päivät varsinaisessa matkustajaliikenteessä.
307 (8.9.2016)
304 (30.9.2016)
305 (1.11.2016)
309 (10.11.2016)
301 (16.11.2016)
310 (17.11.2016)
313 (13.11.2016)
314 (27.11.2016)
315 (29.11.2016)
306 (12.1.2017)
316 (14.1.2017)
311 (20.1.2017)
308 (31.1.2017)

Näitä ennen matkustajia on kuljetettu ruusumetrona äitienpäivänä 8.5.2016 (302) ja 11.6.2016 2,5 minuutin vuorovälikokeilussa (301, 302 ja 309).

----------


## MaZo

> Mielestäni oli etupään; takakilvet eivät M300-sarjalaisissa tosiaan ole päällä.


Päivitys tähän: havainto oli aivan oikea ja A-vaunun kilpi oli pimeänä. Kiitokset tarkkaavaisuudesta.

----------


## Nem

8.2 7.45 
317 Itäkeskuksessa

----------


## kuukanko

> 8.2 7.45 
> 317 Itäkeskuksessa


Klo 7.57 se oli Hakaniemessä menossa Kampin suuntaan linjalla M2k.

----------


## APH

M300-junassa kuultua:
Eräät matkustajat ihmettelivät, miksi hätätikkaat ja ensiapuvälineet ovat lukollisessa kaapissa. Ainakin tarrat niille ovat sellaisessa nivelen vieressä.

----------


## Nem

> M300-junassa kuultua:
> Eräät matkustajat ihmettelivät, miksi hätätikkaat ja ensiapuvälineet ovat lukollisessa kaapissa. Ainakin tarrat niille ovat sellaisessa nivelen vieressä.


Pitääkö esim kuljettan tulla avaamaan kaappi jos vuotaa verta?

----------


## APH

Onko kyseessä joku häiriö, kun Myllypuron jälkeen Itäkeskuksen suuntaan oli opastimessa punainen valo. Se kuitenkin ohitettiin, kun punaisen valon palaessa opastimeen syttyi valkoinen valo. Ensimmäisestä vaunusta näki hyvin.

----------


## Markku K

> Onko kyseessä joku häiriö, kun Myllypuron jälkeen Itäkeskuksen suuntaan oli opastimessa punainen valo. Se kuitenkin ohitettiin, kun punaisen valon palaessa opastimeen syttyi valkoinen valo. Ensimmäisestä vaunusta näki hyvin.


Kyseessä oli turvalaitehäiriö: Mustapuron vaihteeseen F9 ilmestyi klo 17:20 ns. pysyvä raidevirtapiirivaraus. Eli raideosuus on varauksessa ilman että juna on osuudella. Varaus estää AJA-opasteen saamisen. Liikenteenohjaaja ottaa radioyhteyden kuljettajaan ja asettaa opastimeen ns. poikeusopasteen (punainen ja valkoinen valo). Tämä antaa kuljettajalle luvan ohittaa opastimen, ja ajaa max 35km/h. Turvalaiteasentajat korjasivat vian klo 18:20, jonka jälkeen AJA-opaste jälleen saatiin.

----------


## MaZo

> M300-junassa kuultua:
> Eräät matkustajat ihmettelivät, miksi hätätikkaat ja ensiapuvälineet ovat lukollisessa kaapissa. Ainakin tarrat niille ovat sellaisessa nivelen vieressä.


Kaapissa oleva ensiapupakkaus on tarkoitettu kuljettajan (tai junavalvojan) käytettäväksi eikä siis matkustajien omatoimiseen käyttöön. Tikkaat ovat lähinnä kuljettajan (tai junavalvojan) apuväline, jos on tarve käydä radalla ja päästä myös takaisin junaan. Hätäkäyttöön niistä ei oikeastaan ole, koska niiden avulla poistuminen on varsin hidasta. Normaalisti pelastuslaitos hoitaa junan tyhjentämisen paremmilla välineillä. Kiiretapauksissa suurin osa matkustajista todennäköisesti purkautuu ovista ulos ihan ilman apuvälineitä.
Matkustajien käyttöön on pienempiä ensiapupakkauksia sammutinkoteloiden yläosassa. Näiden merkinnän on todettu olevan riittämätön, mutta sitä on tarkoitus parantaa.

----------


## Jolittn

> Mielestäni oli etupään; takakilvet eivät M300-sarjalaisissa tosiaan ole päällä. 
> 
>  Mistä lie johtuu 302:n ja 312:n puuttuminen "välistä"? Länsimetrossakin on kaiketi koeajettu linjaliikenteessä olevilla junilla.


Lauantaina 18.2. klo 16:07 havaittu M312 matkustajaliikenteessä Hakaniemessä, suunta itään. Näin ollen 15 M300-sarjalaista on jo aktiivikäytössä.

----------


## Teemuxs

> Kaapissa oleva ensiapupakkaus on tarkoitettu kuljettajan (tai junavalvojan) käytettäväksi eikä siis matkustajien omatoimiseen käyttöön. Tikkaat ovat lähinnä kuljettajan (tai junavalvojan) apuväline, jos on tarve käydä radalla ja päästä myös takaisin junaan. Hätäkäyttöön niistä ei oikeastaan ole, koska niiden avulla poistuminen on varsin hidasta. Normaalisti pelastuslaitos hoitaa junan tyhjentämisen paremmilla välineillä. Kiiretapauksissa suurin osa matkustajista todennäköisesti purkautuu ovista ulos ihan ilman apuvälineitä.
> Matkustajien käyttöön on pienempiä ensiapupakkauksia sammutinkoteloiden yläosassa. Näiden merkinnän on todettu olevan riittämätön, mutta sitä on tarkoitus parantaa.


Muistanko väärin, vai onko M200-sarjalaisissa ohjaamonpäi(ssä) ainakin jonkinlaiset taitettavat tikkaat matkustajien saatavilla?

----------


## MaZo

> Muistanko väärin, vai onko M200-sarjalaisissa ohjaamonpäi(ssä) ainakin jonkinlaiset taitettavat tikkaat matkustajien saatavilla?


M200:ssa tikkaat ovat tosiaan ohjaamoseinällä olevan penkin alla näkyvissä, mutta ne on kiinnitetty paikalleen siten, että kuljettaja voi ne irrottaa. Kiinnittämättöminä tikkaiden hävikki on suurta ja kieltämättä taitettavat komposiittitikkaat olisivat varsin näppärät ja kevyet kotona.  :Wink:  Jos tikkaat joskus jäävät kiinnittämättä, ne yleensä joutuvat kadoksiin alta aika yksikön.
M300:n kaapissa olevat tikkaat ovat muuten täsmälleen samanlaiset kuin M200:ssa käytetyt.

----------


## Pekkaeero

Istuin sunnuntaina 26.2.2017 iltapäivällä vaunussa 143 Kontulasta Stadiin. Lähes jokaisella asemalla juna nykäisi ilkeästi lähtiessään liikkeelle ja kuljettajan työntäessä kahvaa vedolle. Samalla näkyi kipinöintiä menosuuntaan nähden oikealla puolella. Monien kanssamatkustanien puheista olin huomaavinani, että ihmettelivät samaa: Miksi tää juna nykii näin pahasti?, Mm. äidit joutuivat selittelemään lastenvaunuissa oleville lapsilleen, miksi juna nykii. 

Muistelen, että tuo vaunu 143 olisi ollut aikoinaan Siemensin lelu silloin, kun Siemens vielä yritti rakentaa ilman kuljettajaa kulkevaa junaa.

Oli miten oli: Kiusallista se ainakin oli Kontulasta Rautatientorille, jossa jäin pois kyydistä.

Tuosta kipinöinnistä: Olen huomannut, että Kampista Rautatientorin suuntaan lähdettäessä virtakiskossa on joskus mahtava kipinäsade junan perän kadotessa tunneliin. Lienee normaalia?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Veikkaan, että vaunun virtakenkä vain on vähän vinksahtanut eikä ota kunnolla kontaktia. Normaalia se on, vaikka Helsingin metrossa muistan nähneeni sellaista melko vähän. Ilmiötä näkee etenkin pakkasilla sellaisilla sivukiskovirroitteisilla järjestelmillä, joissa virta otetaan virtakiskon alapinnalta, koska sinne saattaa syntyä jäätä, jolloin kontakti katkeilee.

----------


## Nem

3.3 klo 10.36
307 menossa hallille ja yhden m200-sarjalaisen pituinen juna vieressä

----------


## APH

Siis onko 1 vaunuparin mittainen juna ollut matkustajaliikenteessä?

----------


## Nem

> Siis onko 1 vaunuparin mittainen juna ollut matkustajaliikenteessä?


M200-sarjalainen oli siis varikolla

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:28 ----------

M300 oli siis menossa takasin hallille syöttötaiteella suunnan vaihdon jälkeen

----------


## Tuomas

Kyllähän yhden vaunuparin, eli kahden vaunun mittaisia junia on ollut matkustajaliikenteessä ainakin vuoteen 2001 asti. (Ehkä myös osan vuotta 2002, en jaksanut tavata raitio.org:ia kovin tarkkaan.)

Voisihan sitä väittää, että nykyisinkin ajetaan M300:silla yhden "vaunuparin" mittaisilla junilla.  :Smile:

----------


## Nem

14.3 klo15.59
129+130 syöttöraiteella seisomassa

----------


## Nem

16.3 klo 15.42 
317 Kampissa

----------


## Nem

22.3 klo 15.36 
Kuljettaja kuulutti häiriöjunasta Itäkeskuksessa

----------


## Jolittn

Vähän vanha havainto jo, mutta keskiviikkona vähän seitsemän jälkeen Kampissa näyttötaulut näyttivät seuraavan junan määränpääksi Ruoholahden. Asemalle saapui M300-sarjan juna, josta tuli paljon ihmisiä ulos. Olin astumassa junaan, kun eräs pois jääneistä matkustajista sanoi junan menevän kääntöraiteelle; junan sisällä saattoi pyöriä tästä kuulutus (kuuluu huonosti laiturille). En ehtinyt nähdä, mitä linjakilvessä oli lukenut, mutta juna näytti jatkavan tyhjänä Ruoholahden suuntaan, ei siis kääntöraiteelle. 

Tuli mieleeni, että nyt kun liikennettä ajetaan vallan kahden vaunuparin junilla, niin kulkevatko M100- ja 200-junat päivästä toiseen samoina vaunupariyhdistelminä?

----------


## Nem

> Tuli mieleeni, että nyt kun liikennettä ajetaan vallan kahden vaunuparin junilla, niin kulkevatko M100- ja 200-junat päivästä toiseen samoina vaunupariyhdistelminä?


Jos muistan oikein niin olen nähnyt samoja pareja päivästä toiseen. Toisaalta miksi vaihtuisi?

----------


## Jolittn

> Jos muistan oikein niin olen nähnyt samoja pareja päivästä toiseen. Toisaalta miksi vaihtuisi?


Näinpä, voisi kuvitella, että ainoastaan vikaantumistapauksissa olisi tarpeen vaihtaa vaunupareja. Periaatteessa vanhemmat junasarjat toimivat nyt samanlaisina yksiköinä kuin 300-sarja, toki sillä erotuksella, että jälkimmäisissä ei voi vaihtaa vaunuja poikkeustapauksissakaan. Tästähän muuten seurannee myös se, että joku nokkajunan vaunupareista on poistunut käytöstä - vai käytetäänkö näitä vaunuja ylipäänsä enää ollenkaan?

Tämä on vähän offtopicia, mutta pakko kommentoida, että jonkinasteisena numerfriikkinä olisin mielelläni nähnyt sen tilanteen, että vanhemmat vaunuparit olisi järjestetty "kiinteiksi" pareiksi niin, että yhdessä pötkössä olisi neljä numeroiltaan peräkkäistä vaunua. Mitään järkeähän tällaisessa valtavassa järjestelyoperaatiossa ei toki olisi ollut.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> Vähän vanha havainto jo, mutta keskiviikkona vähän seitsemän jälkeen Kampissa näyttötaulut näyttivät seuraavan junan määränpääksi Ruoholahden.


Näytöillä näkyy kahdella ylimmällä rivillä vain matkustajia ottavat junat. Jos laiturissa oleva juna ei ota matkustajia, näkyy "Ei matkustajille" -teksti näytön alarivillä ja ylimmän rivin määränpään kohdalla näkyy paljonko aikaa menee vielä matkustajia ottavan junan saapumiseen.




> En ehtinyt nähdä, mitä linjakilvessä oli lukenut, mutta juna näytti jatkavan tyhjänä Ruoholahden suuntaan, ei siis kääntöraiteelle.


Kampin kääntöraiteelle ei jätetä junia yöksi, vaan Kamppiin lopettavista vuoroista muistaakseni toinen ajetaan yöksi metrovarikolle ja toinen Ruoholahteen.




> Tuli mieleeni, että nyt kun liikennettä ajetaan vallan kahden vaunuparin junilla, niin kulkevatko M100- ja 200-junat päivästä toiseen samoina vaunupariyhdistelminä?


Eivät aja suunnitelmallisesti, mutta kun kerran vaunupareja irrotellaan toisistaan vain tarpeen tullen, niin käytännössä tuota tapahtuu paljon. Huoltojen ym. vuoksi yhdistelmät kuitenkin elävät.

----------


## Nem

> Tästähän muuten seurannee myös se, että joku nokkajunan vaunupareista on poistunut käytöstä - vai käytetäänkö näitä vaunuja ylipäänsä enää ollenkaan?


Viime vuoden puolella oli aina vähän väliä eri kokoonpano mutta melkein aina 101-102+105+106

----------


## APH

> Viime vuoden puolella oli aina vähän väliä eri kokoonpano mutta melkein aina 101-102+105+106


Itse en ole marraskuun jälkeen nähnyt liikenteessäkään.

----------


## Jolittn

> Näytöillä näkyy kahdella ylimmällä rivillä vain matkustajia ottavat junat. Jos laiturissa oleva juna ei ota matkustajia, näkyy "Ei matkustajille" -teksti näytön alarivillä ja ylimmän rivin määränpään kohdalla näkyy paljonko aikaa menee vielä matkustajia ottavan junan saapumiseen.


Näinhän se yleensä menee, mutta tällä kertaa "ei matkustajille" -tekstiä ei näkynyt. Sen sijaan ylemmän junan kohdalta hävisivät minuutit kyseisen junan saapuessa. Sekä tämän, että seuraavan junan pääteasema oli laiturinäytön mukaan Ruoholahti, mikä sai minut epäilemään väärää infoa linjakilvissä ja junassa - sääli, että M300:ssa takakilvet eivät ole päällä. No oli miten oli, niin joka tapauksessa laiturinäyttöjen toiminta ei vielä ole aivan optimaalinen tämänhetkiseen liikennekäytäntöön. Onneksi ihmiset neuvovat tarvittaessa toisiaan.

----------


## juhanahi

> Näinhän se yleensä menee, mutta tällä kertaa "ei matkustajille" -tekstiä ei näkynyt. Sen sijaan ylemmän junan kohdalta hävisivät minuutit kyseisen junan saapuessa.


Jos minuutit hävisivät, kyse on voinut olla siitäkin, että infopalvelin on mennyt juntturiin (näitä on ollut enenevässä määrin) ja laiturikilvet ovat siirtyneet kiinteälle näyttämälle eli 2-raiteella "Ruoholahti" ja 1-raiteella "Mellunmäki/Vuosaari" - ilman minuuttinäkymiä.




> No oli miten oli, niin joka tapauksessa laiturinäyttöjen toiminta ei vielä ole aivan optimaalinen tämänhetkiseen liikennekäytäntöön. Onneksi ihmiset neuvovat tarvittaessa toisiaan.


Ei se näiden näyttöjen kanssa optimaaliseksi tulekaan, sillä nyt käytettävä, kariutuneeseen automaattimetrohankintaan kuuluneen järjestelmän väliversio ei tunne Kamppia matkustajaliikenteen pääteasemana ollenkaan.

Lisäys: tai no, ollenkaan ja ollenkaan, osaa se tarvittavat junat ajattaa Kampin käännön kautta ja 2-raiteella tämän näytöissä kertoa, mutta järjestelmälle junat ovat "tuntemattoman linjan junia" jotka sattumoisin jäävät Kamppiin, eikä se osaa ennakoida niiden lähtevän sieltä itään taas matkustajaliikenteessä.

----------


## Nem

29.3 klo 7.55
319 Herttoniemessä

----------


## Jolittn

> Jos minuutit hävisivät, kyse on voinut olla siitäkin, että infopalvelin on mennyt juntturiin (näitä on ollut enenevässä määrin) ja laiturikilvet ovat siirtyneet kiinteälle näyttämälle eli 2-raiteella "Ruoholahti" ja 1-raiteella "Mellunmäki/Vuosaari" - ilman minuuttinäkymiä.


Tällä kertaa ei ollut kyse tästäkään, sillä alemman junan tiedoissa näkyi edelleen minuuttimäärä. Toisin sanoen laiturinäyttö näytti täsmälleen siltä, kuin laiturille saapuva juna olisi normaali matkustajajuna Ruoholahteen; ainut poikkeus oli se, että kahden "ristikkosillan" sijaan ylemmän junan tiedoissa ei näkynyt kellonaikaa lainkaan junan saapuessa.

----------


## APH

> Tällä kertaa ei ollut kyse tästäkään, sillä alemman junan tiedoissa näkyi edelleen minuuttimäärä. Toisin sanoen laiturinäyttö näytti täsmälleen siltä, kuin laiturille saapuva juna olisi normaali matkustajajuna Ruoholahteen; ainut poikkeus oli se, että kahden "ristikkosillan" sijaan ylemmän junan tiedoissa ei näkynyt kellonaikaa lainkaan junan saapuessa.


Näinhän on aina M300-junan tullessa asemalle. Laiturinäytöt eivät jostain syystä osaa näyttää sen pituutta.

----------


## Markku K

> Näinhän on aina M300-junan tullessa asemalle. Laiturinäytöt eivät jostain syystä osaa näyttää sen pituutta.


Syynä se, että M300-junia ei saa liitettyä juna/vaunukokoonpanoksi Siemensin laitteistoon.

----------


## APH

308:ssa kaikki infolaitteet pimeänä. Ei myöskään kuulutuksia.

----------


## Nem

4.5 klo 7.51
319 syöttöraiteella

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> 4.5 klo 7.51
> 319 syöttöraiteella


On ollut jo linjallakin, useita päiviä.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Ainakin joillain asemilla on nyt pimeitä laiturinäyttöjä, joissa on päällä teipit jossa lukee koekäytössä.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Ainakin joillain asemilla on nyt pimeitä laiturinäyttöjä, joissa on päällä teipit jossa lukee koekäytössä.


Metroasemilla testataan uusia laiturinäyttöjä: kaikille laitureille asennetaan huhti-toukokuun vaihteessa yksi testinäyttö. Testinäyttöihin on liimattu keltainen koekäytössä-tarra. Ote HKL:n facebook-päivityksestä.

----------


## APH

Missä junissa on tänään ollut ongelmia?

----------


## kuukanko

> Missä junissa on tänään ollut ongelmia?


Aamulla 208, iltapäivällä 301.

----------


## Nem

109 toinen sisänäyttö pimeänä

----------


## Nem

217 syöttöraiteella. Kilvissä luki "Ruoholahti"

----------


## APH

Vaunun 114 toinen sivulinjakilpi pimeänä.

----------


## APH

319, kaikki metron sisäinfolaitteet (näytöt ja kuulutukset) pimeänä. Onko joku tyyppivika, ei ole ensimmäinen kerta M300-junassa?

----------


## MaZo

> 319, kaikki metron sisäinfolaitteet (näytöt ja kuulutukset) pimeänä. Onko joku tyyppivika, ei ole ensimmäinen kerta M300-junassa?


Todennäköisesti on vain reitti jäänyt asettamatta tai asettaminen on epäonnistunut. Seuraillaan tilannetta.  :Smile:

----------


## Jolittn

Eilen illalla ennen kahdeksaa yksi uudentyyppinen laiturinäyttö oli koekäytössä Rautatientorin 1-raiteella. Näytön sininen taustaväri on hieman vaaleampi kuin nykyisissä näytöissä, ja näyttö on huomattavasti kirkkaampi. Ruudulla näkyy kolmen seuraavan junan määränpäät molemmilla kotimaisilla, sekä aika kunkin junan lähtöön. Ensimmäisen junan tullessa asemalle näytössä vilkkuu "ristikkosiltojen" sijaan "00:00".

Uusista laituriopasteista ja -kylteistä lisäksi sen verran, että niiden asennus on valmis Kalasatamasta itään. Sörnäisissä osa kilvistä jo vaihdettu.

----------


## dj02

> Eilen illalla ennen kahdeksaa yksi uudentyyppinen laiturinäyttö oli koekäytössä Rautatientorin 1-raiteella. Näytön sininen taustaväri on hieman vaaleampi kuin nykyisissä näytöissä, ja näyttö on huomattavasti kirkkaampi. Ruudulla näkyy kolmen seuraavan junan määränpäät molemmilla kotimaisilla, sekä aika kunkin junan lähtöön. Ensimmäisen junan tullessa asemalle näytössä vilkkuu "ristikkosiltojen" sijaan "00:00".
> 
> Uusista laituriopasteista ja -kylteistä lisäksi sen verran, että niiden asennus on valmis Kalasatamasta itään. Sörnäisissä osa kilvistä jo vaihdettu.


Ihan mielenkiinnosta, kuinka uusi laiturinäyttö saa tiedot saapuvista metroista ja aikatauluista esim. tuolla Rautatientorilla? Kun metro ilmeisesti kuitenkin käyttää vielä toistaiseksi Siemensin järjestelmiä ja uusi laiturinäyttöhän ilmeisesti tulee käyttämään eri järjestelmiä (ja uusi laiturinäyttö ei varmaankaan ole yhteensopiva Siemensin järjestelmien kanssa?)?

----------


## MaZo

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta, kuinka uusi laiturinäyttö saa tiedot saapuvista metroista ja aikatauluista esim. tuolla Rautatientorilla? Kun metro ilmeisesti kuitenkin käyttää vielä toistaiseksi Siemensin järjestelmiä ja uusi laiturinäyttöhän ilmeisesti tulee käyttämään eri järjestelmiä (ja uusi laiturinäyttö ei varmaankaan ole yhteensopiva Siemensin järjestelmien kanssa?)?


Käsittääkseni uudet laiturinäytöt saavat tiedot RFID:hen perustuvasta paikannusjärjestelmästä (juna lukee rfid tageja radalta). Tämä on asetinlaitteista täysin irrallinen järjestelmä ja käytännössä ainoa vaihtoehto kun Länsimetrossa ja vanhalla osuudella on erinäisistä sattumuksista johtuen eri valmistajien asetinlaitteet, joita ei saada keskustelemaan keskenään.

----------


## dj02

> Käsittääkseni uudet laiturinäytöt saavat tiedot RFID:hen perustuvasta paikannusjärjestelmästä (juna lukee rfid tageja radalta). Tämä on asetinlaitteista täysin irrallinen järjestelmä ja käytännössä ainoa vaihtoehto kun Länsimetrossa ja vanhalla osuudella on erinäisistä sattumuksista johtuen eri valmistajien asetinlaitteet, joita ei saada keskustelemaan keskenään.


Onkohan tietoa milloin uusi asetinlaite otetaan Helsingin metroverkossa käyttöön?

----------


## ArtiZi

> Onkohan tietoa milloin uusi asetinlaite otetaan Helsingin metroverkossa käyttöön?


Näillä näkymin vuoden 2018 lopulla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:15 ----------




> Käsittääkseni uudet laiturinäytöt saavat tiedot RFID:hen perustuvasta paikannusjärjestelmästä (juna lukee rfid tageja radalta). Tämä on asetinlaitteista täysin irrallinen järjestelmä ja käytännössä ainoa vaihtoehto kun Länsimetrossa ja vanhalla osuudella on erinäisistä sattumuksista johtuen eri valmistajien asetinlaitteet, joita ei saada keskustelemaan keskenään.


Käsityksesi oli ihan oikea, myös perustelukin osui kohdalleen :-)

----------


## hylje

Kahden keskenään keskustelemattoman järjestelmän aiheuttamien haasteiden takia metro tarvitsee kolmannen keskenään keskustelemattoman järjestelmän

----------


## dj02

> Näillä näkymin vuoden 2018 lopulla.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:15 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Käsityksesi oli ihan oikea, myös perustelukin osui kohdalleen :-)


Aa, eli uusi asetinlaite ei tulekaan luultavasti käyttöön vielä vuoden 2017 aikana?

----------


## ArtiZi

> Kahden keskenään keskustelemattoman järjestelmän aiheuttamien haasteiden takia metro tarvitsee kolmannen keskenään keskustelemattoman järjestelmän


Itseasiassa kyse on metrossa muutenkin käytettävän RFID-tunnistejärjestelmän (käytettään mm. kunnossapidon ohjaamiseen) ja metron wlan-verkon hyödyntämisestä matkustajainformaation tuottamiseen väliaikaisesti Helsingin nykyisen metron uusille laiturinäytöille. Väliaikainen ratkaisu jota käytetään Helsingin uuden asetinlaitteen valmistumiseen saakka. Länsimetron puolella laiturinäytöt saavat tietonsa suoraan käytönohjausjärjestelmästä.

----------


## APH

315, sisätilojen matkustajaonformaatio puuttuu. Lähes perinne jo, tasaisin väliajoin!

----------


## APH

Koeradan Viikinpuoleisella ulostulolla M100-juna. Liittyyköhän aamuiseen oviepisodiin? Toisinsanoen testattu onko junassa ollut vikaa.

----------


## MaZo

> Koeradan Viikinpuoleisella ulostulolla M100-juna. Liittyyköhän aamuiseen oviepisodiin? Toisinsanoen testattu onko junassa ollut vikaa.


Todennäköisesti katsastukseen liittyviä koeajoja eikä kyseinen vaunupari liity oviepisodiin. Ovivian paikannus ei vaadi koeajoja, koska ovet eivät olleet auenneet vauhdissa, vaan sellaisissa olosuhteissa (nopeus <10 km/h), joissa ne tekniikan puolesta on mahdollista käskeä auki.
Oville on siis mennyt avaamiskäsky, joko kuljettajan virheestä tai teknisesta viasta johtuen ja ovet ovat auenneet, kun edellytykset siihen ovat täyttyneet.

----------


## sm3

Juuri nyt Helsingin yliopiston pysäkillä ovivika metrossa. Joku juoksi oven väliin ja sen jälkeen ei enää toiminut.

----------


## Minä vain

> Todennäköisesti katsastukseen liittyviä koeajoja eikä kyseinen vaunupari liity oviepisodiin. Ovivian paikannus ei vaadi koeajoja, koska ovet eivät olleet auenneet vauhdissa, vaan sellaisissa olosuhteissa (nopeus <10 km/h), joissa ne tekniikan puolesta on mahdollista käskeä auki.
> Oville on siis mennyt avaamiskäsky, joko kuljettajan virheestä tai teknisesta viasta johtuen ja ovet ovat auenneet, kun edellytykset siihen ovat täyttyneet.


Selvisikö koskaan, kummasta asiasta on kyse?

----------


## APH

Havaittu pääteasemakuulutus englanniksi myös M200-junassa, siis Terminus, please leave the train.

----------


## Nem

> Havaittu pääteasemakuulutus englanniksi myös M200-junassa, siis Terminus, please leave the train.


 Onko tulossa myös m100-juniin?

----------


## Nem

12.9 klo 19.10
Laiturinäyttö näytti Mellunmäki mutta junan keulassa luki Vuosaari. Myös sisänäytöt oli pimeänä ja kuulutuksia ei ollut. Kyseessä oli 306

----------


## APH

> 12.9 klo 19.10
> Myös sisänäytöt oli pimeänä ja kuulutuksia ei ollut. Kyseessä oli 306


Tähän olen itsekin 300-junien kohdalla törmännyt hämmästyttävän useasti.

----------


## MaZo

> 12.9 klo 19.10
> Laiturinäyttö näytti Mellunmäki mutta junan keulassa luki Vuosaari.


Junan etunäytöllä on oma ohjaus, eli kuljettaja on luultavasti unohtanut vaihtaa kilvityksen.




> Myös sisänäytöt oli pimeänä ja kuulutuksia ei ollut. Kyseessä oli 306





> Tähän olen itsekin 300-junien kohdalla törmännyt hämmästyttävän useasti.


Laittakaa näistä vain infoa, jos havaitsette, että saadaan viat korjattua. Sisänäyttöjä ei kuitenkaan ehditä koko ajan tarkkailla eikä kuljettaja nää niitä ajon aikana.
Varmimmin tieto tulee perille, jos sen laittaa HSL palautejärjestelmän kautta, koska silloin se saavuttaa suuremman kohderyhmän.

----------


## Lexa99

Mitä ilmeisimmin ei mennyt aivan putkeen länsimetron koeajot. HSL:n häiriöt-ilmoitustaulu täynnä metron ilmoituksia ja somessa tunteet kuumana. Onko kenelläkään muuten mahdollisesti tietoa miksi Kamppi-Ruoholahti -väli on ilman liikennettä?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Onko kenelläkään muuten mahdollisesti tietoa miksi Kamppi-Ruoholahti -väli on ilman liikennettä?


Ks. http://jlf.fi/showthread.php?p=204365: "Teknisten järjestelmien palauttamisen vuoksi liikenne Kampin ja Ruoholahden välillä on keskeytetty tänään kokonaan noin klo 12.45  13.30."

----------


## Nem

Ongelma oli myös Itäkeskuksessa kun junan keulassa luki Vuosaari vaikka juna meni Mellunmäkeen. Tämän takia ihmiset menivät sisään ja ulos junasta kun eivät tienneet mihin se menee.

----------


## msorri

15:40 oli syöttöraiteella M200 ovet auki, kuljettaja käveli myös varikolle päin.

----------


## Jolittn

Onko foorumilaisilla havaintoja tänpäiväisten koeajojen sujumisesta? Itse tein kaksi metromatkaa, Ruoholahti-Kamppi viiden jälkeen ja puoli kahdeksan maissa Kamppi-Kontula. Ruoholahdessa havaittavissa tavallista enemmän vetoa länsimetron tunnelin ollessa auki. Junat länteen kulkivat silloin säännöllisen oloisesti, joskin pysähdys Ruoholahdessa kesti hieman tavanomaista pidempään kun joukko vartioita tarkasti vaunut. Itään päin vuoroväleissä pientä heittoa, tavoitteenahan oli RL-IK -välillä 4 min. Nyt illalla näyttäisivät vuorovälit edelleen olevan epäsäännölliset, itse näin matkani aikana jopa 15 min vuorovälin Mellunmäen haaralla Ruoholahteen. Ja tosiaan uudet laiturinäytöt olivat käytössä, vanhoissa pyöri vain koeajosta kertova teksti. Ja mainittakoon vielä, että myös Ruoholahdessa laiturinäytöt näyttivät määränpääksi Ruoholahti, samoin länteen suuntaavat metrot.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Yhdentoista maissa aamupäivällä ja edelleen paluumatkalla kahdentoista jälkeen kuuluteltiin epäsäännöllisistä vuoroväleistä teknisen vian vuoksi. Menomatkalla keskustaan päin ajanut juna seisoi minuutin tai pari Kalasatamassa ja kuljettaja muistaakseni sanoi viivytyksen johtuvan koeajoista. Kolmen-neljän aikaan ajoin taas molempiin suuntiin, eikä omalle kohdalle osunut mitään matkantekoa hidastavaa. Näytöissä taisi kyllä näkyä vähän pidempiäkin vuorovälejä.

----------


## Nem

27.9. klo 13.50
320 menossa koestusraiteelle

----------


## Jolittn

28.9. n. 18.50 Havaittu uusissa näytöissä vanhoja "ristikkosiltoja" vastaava metrojunaa etäisesti muistuttava kuvio kellonaikojen tilalla. Havaittu ainakin Siilitien, Myllypuron ja Kontulan asemilla. Näytöt olivat tällöin jonkinlaisessa staattisessa tilassa, eli niillä luki ainoastaan allekkain Ruoholahti ja Gräsviken ja kummankin tekstin vierellä tämä vaunujen kuva. Muut näytöt toimivat kuten uudet näytöt yleensäkin. 

29.9. 8.50 M319 ajossa linjalla M2K Länteen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:56 ----------

Vielä yksi unohtunut havainto: eilen hieman ennen seitsemää itään ajaneessa junassa (M300) tuli Itäkeskuksesta lähdön jälkeen kolmella kielellä kuulutus: "Tämä juna menee kääntöraiteelle, olkaa hyvä ja poistukaa junasta".

----------


## hylje

Uusissa laiturinäytöissä on joo HD-versio ristikkosiltasymbolista.

----------


## Jolittn

"Ristikkosilloista" vielä: HSL:n tänään julkaisemassa tiedotteessa todettiin, että illalla oli havaittu vika matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmässä, joten tämä vika ilmeni ilmeisesti näinä "staattisina" näyttöinä. 

Tänään n. 17.30 Mellunmäkeen matkalla ollut M200-juna jumittui noin viideksi minuutiksi Yliopiston asemalle. Kokoonpanossa ainakin 205-206. Vaikutti siltä, että kuski yrittää kiihdyttää, mutta jarrut palautuvatkin päälle ja aiheutuu äkkipysähdys. Lähteminen muiltakin asemilta oli hieman huteraa.

----------


## kuukanko

3.10.2017

M320 matkustajaliikenteessä (oli havaintohetkellä n. klo 9.10 menossa Ruoholahteen, joten en osaa sanoa kummalla linjalla oli)

----------


## Nem

3.10 klo 19.10
M300 sisänäytöt näyttävät ilmeisesti määränpään lisäksi joko M1 tai M2

----------


## 8.6

> 3.10 klo 19.10
> M300 sisänäytöt näyttävät ilmeisesti määränpään lisäksi joko M1 tai M2


Eivät ainakaan näyttäneet, kun ajoin niillä eilen kahteen kertaan. Linjan näki ainakin Rautatientorin kompassitason näytöstä, jossa linjalla M2 määränpäänä luki Kamppi. Laiturinäytöt ja junien näytöt näyttivät oikein Ruoholahtea.

----------


## MaZo

> 3.10 klo 19.10
> M300 sisänäytöt näyttävät ilmeisesti määränpään lisäksi joko M1 tai M2


Länsimetron reiteillä näyttävät, mutta eivät ns. vanhoilla reiteillä.

----------


## APH

320 liikkeellä joka vaunun punaiset vikavalot päällä. Liikkui normaalisti eikä muitakaan havaittavia ongelmia ollut, mistä lie sitten ollut kyse?

----------


## MaZo

> 320 liikkeellä joka vaunun punaiset vikavalot päällä. Liikkui normaalisti eikä muitakaan havaittavia ongelmia ollut, mistä lie sitten ollut kyse?


Junan sammutusjärjestelmältä puuttuu vielä painelaitelain mukainen rekisteröinti ja viranomaishyväksyntä. Sammutusjärjestelmät on kuitenkin otettu kaikissa junissa jo ohjelmallisesti käyttöön (ohjelmisto tarkkailee), mutta kytketty irti (= "vika" -> punavalot). Näin se on otettavissa heti käyttöön yksinkertaisilla toimenpiteillä, kun lupa tulee.
Täytyy huomauttaa vielä, että junan paloturvallisuus on tästä huolimatta tuoreimman standardin mukainen ja parempi kuin M100- ja M200-junissa. Sammutusjärjestelmä on pelastuslaitoksen lisävaatimus Länsimetroa varten.

----------


## Jolittn

Tämä ei ole varsinainen havainto vaan ehkä ennemminkin huomio, mutta jos HKL:n suunnitelmat pitävät paikkansa eikä tarvetta liikennekatkoa vaativille huoltotöille Länsimetrossa tule, niin Kampin ja Ruoholahden kääntöraiteistot saattavat olla tänään toistaiseksi viimeistä päivää aktiivikäytössä. Toki saattaa hyvin olla että jotain säätöjä lännessä pitääkin vielä tehdä, eikä varmasti ole mahdoton ajatus, että ainakin jompaa kumpaa käyttäisiin säännöllissä liikenteessä taas tulevaisuudessa, mutta ainakin itse tulkitsin HKL:n tiedotteen niin, että koeajoja ajetaan nyt torstaista siihen asti kunnes matkustajat pääsevät Länsimetroon.

----------


## Jolittn

> Tämä ei ole varsinainen havainto vaan ehkä ennemminkin huomio, mutta jos HKL:n suunnitelmat pitävät paikkansa eikä tarvetta liikennekatkoa vaativille huoltotöille Länsimetrossa tule, niin Kampin ja Ruoholahden kääntöraiteistot saattavat olla tänään toistaiseksi viimeistä päivää aktiivikäytössä. Toki saattaa hyvin olla että jotain säätöjä lännessä pitääkin vielä tehdä, eikä varmasti ole mahdoton ajatus, että ainakin jompaa kumpaa käyttäisiin säännöllissä liikenteessä taas tulevaisuudessa, mutta ainakin itse tulkitsin HKL:n tiedotteen niin, että koeajoja ajetaan nyt torstaista siihen asti kunnes matkustajat pääsevät Länsimetroon.


Jahas, ei olisi näköjään pitänyt nuolaista ennen kuin tipahti.  :Wink:  Eli taukopäiviä koeajoista tulee vielä olemaan. No, joka tapauksessa Kamppi ja Ruoholahti lienevät nyt kuitenkin  tältä erää viimeisiä päiviä pääteasemina.

----------


## Nem

29.10 klo18.12
Pieni mutta itseäni häiritsevä havainto: metro kuulutti ja näytöillä luki Fiskhamnen vaikka se on Fiskehamnen   :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:12 ----------

Metrona oli siis 124

----------


## APH

> 29.10 klo18.12
> Pieni mutta itseäni häiritsevä havainto: metro kuulutti ja näytöillä luki Fiskhamnen vaikka se on Fiskehamnen  
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:12 ----------
> 
> Metrona oli siis 124


Outo juttu. Tänään olen kahdessa M100-junassa huomannut, että kun näytöillä pyörii Kalasatama, niin sanan Kalasatama perässä on koko ajan pilkku. Kun tulee kuulutus, niin pilkku kuuluu ollakin koska perässä tulee heti ruotsinkielinen versio, mutta nyt myös ennen kuulutusta on pilkku mukana. 
Mutta ruotsinkielinen versio oli ihan oikein Fiskehamnen ja näin kuulosti kuulutuskin sanovan.

----------


## Jolittn

Vaunussa 174 äsken myös Fiskhamnen sekä kuulutuksessa että näytöllä. Voisiko olla, että väärä muoto on päätynyt Länsimetron reittejen kuulutuksiin?

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

La 4.11.17,

M100 metroihin nyt myös ohjelmoitu englanninkieliset pääteasemakuulutukset.  :Smile:

----------


## APH

> Vaunussa 174 äsken myös Fiskhamnen sekä kuulutuksessa että näytöllä. Voisiko olla, että väärä muoto on päätynyt Länsimetron reittejen kuulutuksiin?


Ilmeisesti. Ja aiemmin mainitsemani ylimääräinen pilkku on myös Yliopiston metroaseman vierivissä teksteissä.

Lisäksi jo kahdesti M100-junassa matkustaessa Herttoniemestä Kulosaareen, ovat infolaitteet jumiutuneet pyörittämään Kulosaarta koko loppumatkan.

----------


## aki

Tänä aamuna oli häiriötiedote jonka mukaan metrossa oli epäsäännölliset vuorovälit klo 7.26-9.26 ja odotusta korkeintaan 15 minuuttia. Syy: tekninen vika.

Ilmeisesti syynä oli Torstai-iltana Hakaniemen ja Kalasataman välille hajonnut metrojuna http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...a-aamupaivalla

----------


## MaZo

> Tänä aamuna oli häiriötiedote jonka mukaan metrossa oli epäsäännölliset vuorovälit klo 7.26-9.26 ja odotusta korkeintaan 15 minuuttia. Syy: tekninen vika.
> 
> Ilmeisesti syynä oli Torstai-iltana Hakaniemen ja Kalasataman välille hajonnut metrojuna http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...a-aamupaivalla


Torstai-iltana oli ovivika, joka ei kyllä yrittämälläkään vaikuta enää seuraavan aamun liikenteeseen. Tänään on tiettävästi ollut laiteongelmista johtuneita kommunikaatiokatkoksia, jotka samaan aikaan osuneista poikkeavista tapahtumista johtuen aiheuttivat häiriöitä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:21 ----------




> Näinpä, voisi kuvitella, että ainoastaan vikaantumistapauksissa olisi tarpeen vaihtaa vaunupareja. Periaatteessa vanhemmat junasarjat toimivat nyt samanlaisina yksiköinä kuin 300-sarja, toki sillä erotuksella, että jälkimmäisissä ei voi vaihtaa vaunuja poikkeustapauksissakaan. Tästähän muuten seurannee myös se, että joku nokkajunan vaunupareista on poistunut käytöstä - vai käytetäänkö näitä vaunuja ylipäänsä enää ollenkaan?


Vastaus aika vanhaan viestiin, mutta en löytänyt tuoreempaakaan. Liittyy myös vain löyhästi havaintoihin, mutta joka tapauksessa lienee mainitsemisen arvoista, että nokkajunan vaunupari 101-102 on otettu M100 sarjajunien peruskorjauksiin liittyvien muutosten maketiksi. Toisesta ohjaamosta on tätä varten purettu sisustus pois eikä ole tietoa aikomuksista rakentaa sitä uudestaan makettikokeilujen jälkeen (jos edes on mahdollista). Käytännössä voidaan siis olettaa, että kyseisen vaunuparin ajot on ajettu.
Kaksi muuta vaunuparia ovat edelleen ennallaan, vaikka niitä ei liikenteessä näykään.

----------


## EVhki

HSL:n häiriötiedotteen mukaan liikenne Vuosaareen on katkaistu ainakin hetkeksi teknisen vian vuoksi. Aiemman tiedotteen perusteella vika on Puotilassa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kaksi muuta vaunuparia ovat edelleen ennallaan, vaikka niitä ei liikenteessä näykään.


Tehdäänkö/onko niihin tehty kilvet Matinkylään/Tapiolaan, vai ovatko ne lopullisesti poistettu matkustajaliikenteestä?

----------


## MaZo

> Tehdäänkö/onko niihin tehty kilvet Matinkylään/Tapiolaan, vai ovatko ne lopullisesti poistettu matkustajaliikenteestä?


Ei ole millään tavalla uudistettu matkustajainformaatiota Länsimetroa varten. Ei siis edes päätyjen kilpiä (ihan kirjaimellisia kilpiä), jotka olisi helppo vaihtaa.
Melko lopullisesti siis ovat pois liikenteestä, mutta teoriassa kuitenkin puutteineen ajettavissa vaikka kuljettajan kuulutuksilla, jos kalustotilanne sitä ehdottomasti vaatii. Toivoa ei siis kannata kokonaan heittää ainakaan ennen kuin kolaroidut M300:t on saatu korjattua, mutta todennäköisyys on erittäin pieni.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Ei ole millään tavalla uudistettu matkustajainformaatiota Länsimetroa varten. Ei siis edes päätyjen kilpiä (ihan kirjaimellisia kilpiä), jotka olisi helppo vaihtaa.
> Melko lopullisesti siis ovat pois liikenteestä, mutta teoriassa kuitenkin puutteineen ajettavissa vaikka kuljettajan kuulutuksilla, jos kalustotilanne sitä ehdottomasti vaatii. Toivoa ei siis kannata kokonaan heittää ainakaan ennen kuin kolaroidut M300:t on saatu korjattua, mutta todennäköisyys on erittäin pieni.


Onnistuuko suomalaiselta metrojunankuljettajalta kuuluttaminen... 😉

----------


## 339-DF

> Toivoa ei siis kannata kokonaan heittää ainakaan ennen kuin kolaroidut M300:t on saatu korjattua, mutta todennäköisyys on erittäin pieni.


Toisaalta nythän ajossa on yksi juna enemmän kuin mikä oli tarkoitus. Se voisi lisätä tämän todennäköisyyttä.  :Wink: 

Mitkä neljä määränpäätä noissa kilvissä on? Vuosaari, Mellunmäki, Ruoholahti ja Kamppiko?

----------


## aki

> Toisaalta nythän ajossa on yksi juna enemmän kuin mikä oli tarkoitus. Se voisi lisätä tämän todennäköisyyttä.


Vaikka junia on liikenteessä yksi suunniteltua enemmän ja kaksi M300-yksikköä on korjattavana, niin silti varalla on laskujeni mukaan 7 nelivaunuista yksikköä (nokkis ei sisälly tähän). Näiden lisäksi pitäisi olla yksi ylimääräinen M100-vaunupari? Aika monta junaa siis pitää olla samaan aikaan huollettavana ennen kuin nokkista tarvitaan.

----------


## APH

M300-junissa menee infolaitteistot näköjään sekaisin Espoon puolella. Kuulutukset lakkaavat Koivusaaren jälkeen (ja Koivusaari alkaa pyöriä näytöillä ennen saapumista Lauttasaareen), näytöt näyttävät vuorotellen seuraavaa pysäkkiä ja sitten tyhjää ja lisäksi väittävät Aalto-Yliopiston olevan pääteasema. Tapiolaa taas ei tunnistettu pääteasemaksi. 
Ja niin, M100-junissa on jokaisella Espoon asemalla se ylimääräinen pilkku suomenkielisen asemanimen jälkeen  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jolittn

> M300-junissa menee infolaitteistot näköjään sekaisin Espoon puolella. Kuulutukset lakkaavat Koivusaaren jälkeen (ja Koivusaari alkaa pyöriä näytöillä ennen saapumista Lauttasaareen), näytöt näyttävät vuorotellen seuraavaa pysäkkiä ja sitten tyhjää ja lisäksi väittävät Aalto-Yliopiston olevan pääteasema. Tapiolaa taas ei tunnistettu pääteasemaksi. 
> Ja niin, M100-junissa on jokaisella Espoon asemalla se ylimääräinen pilkku suomenkielisen asemanimen jälkeen :D



Itse olen matkustanut useamman kerran Ruoholahdesta länteen M300:lla, ja esimerkiksi tänään junassa 312 infolaitteet kyllä toimivat, paitsi että Ruoholahti jäi jostain syystä kuuluttmatta. Tämän jälkeen kaikki toimi taas normaalisti. Edellispäivänä bongasin Tapiolassa linjalla M1 kolmella kielellä kuulutuksen siitä, että juna jatkaa Matinkylään.

----------


## 8.6

> Itse olen matkustanut useamman kerran Ruoholahdesta länteen M300:lla, ja esimerkiksi tänään junassa 312 infolaitteet kyllä toimivat, paitsi että Ruoholahti jäi jostain syystä kuuluttmatta. Tämän jälkeen kaikki toimi taas normaalisti. Edellispäivänä bongasin Tapiolassa linjalla M1 kolmella kielellä kuulutuksen siitä, että juna jatkaa Matinkylään.


Ongelma koskeekin mahdollisesti vain 313:a.

----------


## MaZo

> Itse olen matkustanut useamman kerran Ruoholahdesta länteen M300:lla, ja esimerkiksi tänään junassa 312 infolaitteet kyllä toimivat, paitsi että Ruoholahti jäi jostain syystä kuuluttmatta. Tämän jälkeen kaikki toimi taas normaalisti. Edellispäivänä bongasin Tapiolassa linjalla M1 kolmella kielellä kuulutuksen siitä, että juna jatkaa Matinkylään.





> Ongelma koskeekin mahdollisesti vain 313:a.


Junissa saattaa olla vielä erilaisia ohjelmistoversioita. Kaikkiin juniin yritetään tietysti saada samat ohjelmistot heti, mutta junat ovat nykyään varsin kovassa käytössä ja iso osa yöpyy "maailmalla", ei kaikkiin päästä käsiksi kuin vasta viiveellä. Infolaitteiden toimintaa on kyllä seurattu ja Länsimetron (olosuhteiden vuoksi huonosti testatuissa) reitissä on havaittu virheitä, jotka pyritään korjaamaan mitä pikimmiten.

----------


## Nem

28.11 klo 19.47
306 näytti ainakin Itäkeskus-Mellunmäki välin tekstiä "Tapiola Hagalund"

----------


## EVhki

Viime päivinä joissain M300-junissa on itään päin mennessä Itäkeskuksessa näytetty kuulutusnäytöissä aseman nimi kahdesti peräkkäin ("Itäkeskus, Itäkeskus, tämä juna jatkaa..."). Lisäksi ruotsinkielinen kuulutus ei näy kokonaan. En ole enää vaunujen numeroista ihan varma, ehkä 318 ja 319.

EDIT: selkeytetty viestiä

----------


## Waltsu

30.11. huomasin, että Urheilupuisto oli M300-junan näytössä kirjoitettu väärin muodossa Idrotsparken ("Säynejuurenpuisto").

----------


## Jolittn

Vaikuttaa siltä, että kaikki laiturinäytöt on kuluvalla viikolla saatu toimimaan samalla logiikalla kuin ns. testinäytöt. Vaikuttaa myös siltä, että näytöt ovat samat kuin aiemmin, vain ohjelmisto on päivitetty tms. 

Länsimetron liikenteen alettua vain aikaisemmin koekäytössä olleet näytöt olivat toiminnassa, ja muissa pyöri tekstinä kolmella kielellä kyseiseltä laiturilta lähtevien junien määränpää ilman kellonaikoja. 

Havaitsin tänään viiden jälkeen, että Matinkylän tulolaituriin saapui kaksi tyhjää, pimeää M300-junaa 10 minuutin sisään. Nämä pysähtyivät hetkeksi ja jatkoivat sitten käännölle. Liekö kyse junien poistamisesta liikenteestä ja "makuuttamista" yöksi Matinkylän kääntö-
ja huoltoraiteelle. 

Tapiolassa puoli yhden maissa kuulutettiin linjan M2 M100-junassa kolmella kielellä tieto siitä, että juna menee kääntöraiteelle. Tämän jälkeen tuli kuulutus "Matinkylään jatkavien on vaihdettava junaa. Juna Matinkylään lähtee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua", samma på svenska ja the same in English.

----------


## Markku K

> Havaitsin tänään viiden jälkeen, että Matinkylän tulolaituriin saapui kaksi tyhjää, pimeää M300-junaa 10 minuutin sisään. Nämä pysähtyivät hetkeksi ja jatkoivat sitten käännölle. Liekö kyse junien poistamisesta liikenteestä ja "makuuttamista" yöksi Matinkylän kääntö-ja huoltoraiteelle.


Nämä olivat metrojunankuljettajakurssin ajoharjoittelussa olevia junia.

----------


## Minä vain

> 30.11. huomasin, että Urheilupuisto oli M300-junan näytössä kirjoitettu väärin muodossa Idrotsparken ("Säynejuurenpuisto").


Oliko Höyrykumpu korjattu?

----------


## msorri

Olin Vuosaaressa iltakymmenen aikaan vaunussa 206 kun valot sammui, tuli hiljaisuus minuutin ajaksi, sitten valot tuli takaisin. Tätä samaa oli pari kertaa uudelleen, ja sitten tuli laiturilla joku kuulutus josta kuului sisälle vain muminaa. Lopulta ovet aukesi ja meidät matkustajat siirrettiin viereisellä laiturilla olevaan metroon.

Kiinnostaisi tietää mikä tälläisen aiheuttaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kiinnostaisi tietää mikä tälläisen aiheuttaa.


Todennäköisesti joku vika, jota yritettiin korjata sammuttamalla metro ja käynnistämällä se uudestaan. Ei nähtävästi auttanut, kun kerran matkustajat siirrettiin toiseen metroon.

----------


## msorri

> Todennäköisesti joku vika, jota yritettiin korjata sammuttamalla metro ja käynnistämällä se uudestaan. Ei nähtävästi auttanut, kun kerran matkustajat siirrettiin toiseen metroon.


No kyllähän sen aika helposti viaksi selvittää :P

Mietin ennemminkin vaan että jos joku tietäisi minkälainen vika.

----------


## APH

Todistin juuri Mellunmäessä vaunun 126 lähtöä, ovet ovat sulkeutumassa ja joku työntää kätensä väliin. Ovet sulkeutuvat (eivät reagoi avautumalla kuten normaalisti) ja käsi on ovien välissä ja juna alkaa ottaa vauhtia. Onneksi kuljettaja huomaa ja nopeus jää hyvin hiljaiseksi ja tämä matkustaja saa kätensä pois ovien välistä ilman, että ovia avataan. 
En tiedä oliko kyseessä erityisen pieni käsivarsi, koska pelkistä sormista ei kuitenkaan ollut kyse. Siksi herätti huomiota, miten näin pääsi käymään.

----------


## hylje

> No kyllähän sen aika helposti viaksi selvittää :P
> 
> Mietin ennemminkin vaan että jos joku tietäisi minkälainen vika.


Junat ovat tietokoneita joilla on pyörät. Mahdolliset ongelmat voivat olla aika monipuolisia, mutta uudelleen käynnistäminen voi auttaa.

----------


## MaZo

> Todistin juuri Mellunmäessä vaunun 126 lähtöä, ovet ovat sulkeutumassa ja joku työntää kätensä väliin. Ovet sulkeutuvat (eivät reagoi avautumalla kuten normaalisti) ja käsi on ovien välissä ja juna alkaa ottaa vauhtia. Onneksi kuljettaja huomaa ja nopeus jää hyvin hiljaiseksi ja tämä matkustaja saa kätensä pois ovien välistä ilman, että ovia avataan. 
> En tiedä oliko kyseessä erityisen pieni käsivarsi, koska pelkistä sormista ei kuitenkaan ollut kyse. Siksi herätti huomiota, miten näin pääsi käymään.


M100 ovien tuntoreuna ei välttämättä tunnista estettä, jos este painaa reunaa pitkältä matkalta tai este on ohut ja/tai pehmeä. Esteen tunnistaminen siis edellyttää, että tuntoreunaa painaa tietyllä voimalla/pituusmittayksikkö, jotta kumiprofiili painuu riittävän syvälle ja kytkee sisällä olevat kontaktipinnat. Esimerkiksi ihmisen reisi sopivassa asennossa kattaa niin pitkän osan tuntoreunasta, ettei ovikoneiston voima riitä puristamaan tuntoreunoja kasaan ja tunnistamaan estettä. Ovilehdet on lisäksi kiinnitetty ovikoneistoon jousitetun mekanismin välityksellä, joka on ennen sallinut jopa 10cm jouston auki päin. Tällöin ohut reisi tai kauppakassi on voinut olla oven välissä tunnistamatta, mutta ovikoneisto on silti lukittunut ja oven on tulkittu olevan kiinni. Joustoa on joitakin vuosia takaperin lyhennetty ja se on nykyään noin 1 cm. Pieni käsi voi edelleen sopia oven väliin, kun huomioidaan tuntoreunan jousto ennen tunnistusta, mutta ainakin käden saa yleensä vedettyä pois oven välistä.
Nykyään siis suuremmat esteet, vaikka tuntoreuna ei niitä tunnistaisikaan, estävät oven lukittumisen eikä siis ovea tulkita kiinni olevaksi. Tällöin juna ei suostu ottamaan vetoa, eli kiihdyttämään. Kuljettaja saa kyllä jarrut vapautettua, jolloin juna lähtee liikkumaan mahdolliseen alamäkeen, mutta tämä on mahdollista vain parilla asemalla.

Kuvatussa tapauksessa siis on todennäköisesti ollut kyse pienestä käsivarresta. Toki on kuitenkin myös mahdollista, kuten kaikissa teknisissa laitteissa, että tuntoreunassa on ollut vikaa. Reunat testastaan huollossa noin kahden viikon välein ja tarvittaessa vikailmoitusten tai asiakaspalautteen perusteella. Käsittääkseni vikatapaukset ovat harvinaisia ja yleensä tutkimuksissa on todettu esteentunnistuksen toimivan oikein. Asiakas on siis vain onnistunut sovittamaan itsensä huonosti oven väliin. Tämän vuoksi joustomatkaa lyhennettiin, kun kiireiset matkustajat alkoivat selittämättömästi enenevässä määrin päätyä sulkeutuvien ovien väliin, mutta jäivät esteinä tunnistamatta, vaikka ovet toimivatkin oikein.

----------


## HeSa

> Todistin juuri Mellunmäessä vaunun 126 lähtöä, ovet ovat sulkeutumassa ja joku työntää kätensä väliin. Ovet sulkeutuvat (eivät reagoi avautumalla kuten normaalisti) ja käsi on ovien välissä ja juna alkaa ottaa vauhtia. Onneksi kuljettaja huomaa ja nopeus jää hyvin hiljaiseksi ja tämä matkustaja saa kätensä pois ovien välistä ilman, että ovia avataan. 
> En tiedä oliko kyseessä erityisen pieni käsivarsi, koska pelkistä sormista ei kuitenkaan ollut kyse. Siksi herätti huomiota, miten näin pääsi käymään.


Miten olisi käynyt mikäli vaunu 126 nyt olisi automaattinen juna ilman kuljettajaa ?

----------


## MaZo

> Miten olisi käynyt mikäli vaunu 126 nyt olisi automaattinen juna ilman kuljettajaa ?


Junan ulkopuolella matkustaja olisi jäänyt myös laituriovien väliin eikä juna olisi saanut lähtökäskyä. Jos matkustaja oli junan sisäpuolella, oli kättä todennäköisesti sen verran vähän ulkopuolella, ettei se olisi osunut mihinkään ja olisi vähintään ollut käännettävissä lähemmäs junan kylkeä.

----------


## msorri

Vuosaaren kakkosraiteelta lähdettiin 18:01 poikkeusopasteella. M300 tilapäisen ohjaamon takaa kuului myös hyvin kuljettajan sekä liikenteenohjauksen keskustelu.

----------


## APH

Miksi M300-junissa pysähdyksen aikainen teksti on muuten vaihdettu näyttämään M1 tai M2 ja pääteasema? Entinen oli fiksumpi, kertoi selkeästi esimerkiksi Pääteasema Mellunmäki. Nyt huomasin myös, että Mellunmäki ruotsiksi ei mahdu näytölle kokonaan vaan siinä lukee M2 Mellungsback, koska vieriminen ei jostain syystä ole käytössä.
Ja sitten kuulutuksista puuttuu yhtenäisyys: Mellunmäessä kuulutetaan englanniksi Mellunmäki terminus, mutta lännen pääteasemilla pelkästään terminus. Lisäksi M300-junat kertovat Itäkeskuksessa suuntaan itä, että seuraava juna Vuosaareen/Mellunmäkeen lähtee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua, vanhemmat junat tyytyvät kertomaan entiseen tapaan vain, mihin tämä juna menee.

----------


## Nem

14.12 klo 16.01
M312 tuli kuulutus ovien sulkeutumisesta miehen äänellä. Ääni tuli selkeästi nauhalta (näkyi myös näytöillä) eikä kuskista. Onko nykyään kaikki pokkeuskuulutukset miehen äänellä?

----------


## MaZo

> Miksi M300-junissa pysähdyksen aikainen teksti on muuten vaihdettu näyttämään M1 tai M2 ja pääteasema? Entinen oli fiksumpi, kertoi selkeästi esimerkiksi Pääteasema Mellunmäki. Nyt huomasin myös, että Mellunmäki ruotsiksi ei mahdu näytölle kokonaan vaan siinä lukee M2 Mellungsback, koska vieriminen ei jostain syystä ole käytössä.


Ajattelimme, että yleinen formaatti määränpään näyttämiseen on ollut linjatunnuksen yhdistäminen (vrt. bussit ja raitiovaunut). Jotta esitystapa on tehokkain, haluttiin samalla logiikalla esittää pääteasema myös sisänäytöillä kun linjatunnukset Länsimetrossa kuitenkin olivat tulossa käyttöön. (ulkonäytöillä tämä homma on vielä vähän vaiheessa)
Entinen linjatunnukseton pääteasemateksti oli ajateltu vain lyhytaikaiseksi tilaispäisratkaisuksi, kun Länsimetro oli juuri aukeamassa (hah!) eikä linjatunnukset olleet vielä käytössä. Tätä tekstiä kyllä mietittiin paljon pidempään, että saadaan selkeä informaatio mahdollisimman lyhyesti (liikoja rullailematta) kerrottua ilman linjatunnuksen tapaista viestityypin määrittävää komponenttia.




> Ja sitten kuulutuksista puuttuu yhtenäisyys: Mellunmäessä kuulutetaan englanniksi Mellunmäki terminus, mutta lännen pääteasemilla pelkästään terminus.


Kävin äänitiedostoja läpi ja kyllä ainakin M300 kuulutuksissa englanninkieliset kuulutukset ovat yhtenevän epäyhtenäiset:
Kääntöraiteelle mennessä kuulutetaan englanniksi ilman aseman nimeä.
Junan jäädessä laituriin kuulutetaan myös aseman nimi.

Alkuperäiseissä nauhoituksissa aseman nimeä ei englanninkielisessä nauhoituksessa ollut, eli se on jälkimmäisiin lisätty jälkikäteen. Nyt en suoralta kädeltä muista syytä miksi kääntöraidekuulutuksiin ei ole sitä lisätty, mutta kääntöraide kuulutus on jo sellaisenaan melko pitkä ja aseman nimi pidentäisi sitä ennestään.




> Lisäksi M300-junat kertovat Itäkeskuksessa suuntaan itä, että seuraava juna Vuosaareen/Mellunmäkeen lähtee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua, vanhemmat junat tyytyvät kertomaan entiseen tapaan vain, mihin tämä juna menee.


Koska linjat haarautuu pidettiin tarpeellisena kertoa myös väärään junaan eksyneille matkustajille, miten vaihtoehtoiselle haaralle pääsee. Kuulutuskin oli jo ennestään olemassa tätä varten niin se päätettiin käyttää. Vastaavasti idästä tullessa kerrotaan miten toiselle haaralle pääsee. Sitä en tiedä miksi vanhat junat kuuluttavat lyhyen kaavan mukaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:34 ----------




> 14.12 klo 16.01
> M312 tuli kuulutus ovien sulkeutumisesta miehen äänellä. Ääni tuli selkeästi nauhalta (näkyi myös näytöillä) eikä kuskista. Onko nykyään kaikki pokkeuskuulutukset miehen äänellä?


Junassa on joitakin valmiskuulutuksia, joita on jokin aika sitten lisätty sekä osittain uusittu. Uusimmat kuulutukset ovat miehen äänellä, koska kuljettajien joukosta löytyi tarkoitukseen sopiva ääninäyttelijä ihan omasta takaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Junassa on joitakin valmiskuulutuksia, joita on jokin aika sitten lisätty sekä osittain uusittu. Uusimmat kuulutukset ovat miehen äänellä, koska kuljettajien joukosta löytyi tarkoitukseen sopiva ääninäyttelijä ihan omasta takaa.


Sopiikin tuohon hyvin, sillä tutkimustieto kertoo, että käskyt kannattaa kuuluttaa miehen äänellä ja informaatio naisen äänellä.  :Smile: 

Kuulemma Carla kuuluttaa länsimetronkin asemat. Mahtaako olla yksi pisimpiä ääniuria, vuodesta 1982 lähtien. Toivottavasti hän kuuluttaa sitten joskus Kivenlahteen asti. Ainoa oikea metroääni!

----------


## MaZo

> Sopiikin tuohon hyvin, sillä tutkimustieto kertoo, että käskyt kannattaa kuuluttaa miehen äänellä ja informaatio naisen äänellä.


Kyllä. Tämäkin argumentti esiintyi äänilähdettä valittaessa.

----------


## 8.6

> Nyt huomasin myös, että Mellunmäki ruotsiksi ei mahdu näytölle kokonaan vaan siinä lukee M2 Mellungsback, koska vieriminen ei jostain syystä ole käytössä.


Siinähän on M2:n ja pääteaseman välissä kahden merkin verran tyhjää, joten Mellungsbacka mahtuisi kokonaan näytölle yksinkertaisesti siirtämällä tekstiä yhden merkin verran vasemmalle.

----------


## EVhki

Tänään aamulla metroasemilla kuuluteltiin teknisen vian aiheuttamasta epäsäännöllisestä vuorovälistä. Liikennetiedotteessa luki kuitenkin syynä henkilöstövaje. Mikähän mahtaa olla syynä tuohon ristiriitaan?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tänään aamulla metroasemilla kuuluteltiin teknisen vian aiheuttamasta epäsäännöllisestä vuorovälistä. Liikennetiedotteessa luki kuitenkin syynä henkilöstövaje. Mikähän mahtaa olla syynä tuohon ristiriitaan?


Eilisen aamun aikana oli molempia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lauantaina 16.12. Rautatientorin metroaseman koneportaissa esiintyi lievää ruuhkaa. Laituritasolle / -lta johtavista koneportaista kaksi eli puolet oli pois käytöstä eräässä vaiheessa iltapäivää. 

Kuormitetuimman metroaseman laituritasolle on liukuporrasyhteys todellakin vain yhdeltä suunnalta, ja se joskus näkyy sitten tälläkin tavoin.

Jokin aika (ehkä pari - kolme vuotta) sitten Kampin metroaseman itäpään rullaportaat olivat kaikki pois pelistä. Siinä vaiheessa sallittiin kulku kävellen risoja koneportaita pitkin. RT:llä ei nyt ollut tarvetta sentään sellaiseen ratkaisuun.

----------


## Nem

19.12 7.53
M100 oli matkustajien kanssa varikolle menevällä raiteella (keskimmäisellä) heti Itäkeskuksen jälkeen.  Palasi kuitenkin linjaraiteelle ennen  varikolle menevää siltaa.

----------


## Markku K

> 19.12 7.53
> M100 oli matkustajien kanssa varikolle menevällä raiteella (keskimmäisellä) heti Itäkeskuksen jälkeen.  Palasi kuitenkin linjaraiteelle ennen  varikolle menevää siltaa.


Kuulosti melkein metrowau-otsikolta: "matkustajia meinasi mennä vahingossa varikolle".  :Mr. Green: 
Mutta totuus on arkisempi; kahden junan lähestyessä itäkeskusta samaan aikaan eri haaroilta, ohjataan toinen junista Itäkeskuksen keskiraiteen kautta. Tälle "keskeltä lähtevälle" asetetaan kulkutie oheisen kuvan mukaan, syöttöraiteen läpi. Kulkutietä ei aseteta heti Itäkeskuksen länsipään vaihteiden kautta, koska tällöin estettäisiin kolmanneksi saapuvan junan tulokulkutien asettuminen (joka vaatii vaihteet ns. ohiajovaraksi).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:56 ----------




> Lauantaina 16.12. Rautatientorin metroaseman koneportaissa esiintyi lievää ruuhkaa. Laituritasolle / -lta johtavista koneportaista kaksi eli puolet oli pois käytöstä eräässä vaiheessa iltapäivää. 
> 
> Kuormitetuimman metroaseman laituritasolle on liukuporrasyhteys todellakin vain yhdeltä suunnalta, ja se joskus näkyy sitten tälläkin tavoin.
> 
> Jokin aika (ehkä pari - kolme vuotta) sitten Kampin metroaseman itäpään rullaportaat olivat kaikki pois pelistä. Siinä vaiheessa sallittiin kulku kävellen risoja koneportaita pitkin. RT:llä ei nyt ollut tarvetta sentään sellaiseen ratkaisuun.


Jos yhden liukuportaikon tunneliaseman kaikki portaat ovat pois pelistä muulloin kuin matkustajamäärältään todella hiljaisena aikana, niin asema suljetaan valvomon päätöksellä. 
Kantapään kautta on kyllä kokeiltu miten käy kun junallinen ihmisiä padottuu pitkien liukuportaiden alapäähän ja seuraava juna jo tuo lisää; kohta ei mahduta edes laiturille. Hissikään ei mitenkään vedä tämmöistä joukkoa. Alaspäin menevillä mutta siis pysähdyksissä olevilla liukuportailla alkavat tapaturmat kompastelun ja kaatuilun muodossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos yhden liukuportaikon tunneliaseman kaikki portaat ovat pois pelistä muulloin kuin matkustajamäärältään todella hiljaisena aikana, niin asema suljetaan valvomon päätöksellä.


Tämä oli hyvä ja ennen muuta mielenkiintoinen tieto. Joskus olen miettinyt, voidaanko tällaisesta syystä asema todellakin sulkea. Ilmeisesti tähän ei näissä merkeissä ole jouduttu kovin monta kertaa (tai ainakaan kovin usein), kun en itse ole tuollaista havainnut enkä muista muualtakaan kuulleeni. Erilaiset varasuunnitelmat pitää ilman muuta olla olemassa mitä erilaisimpien tapauksien varalta.

----------

